# Residential load calculation with an electric vehicle



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

I'm trying to set up an excel spreadsheet to do service load calculations and I can't figure out where to put an electric vehicle charger. I am basing the spreadsheet off 220.82, in the 2008 and 2014 NEC there's no mention of an EV charger. Any thoughts?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd add it in after the second set of calculations (optional) where they add in the oven(s) load.

I say that because while it needs to be accounted for it's not actively on all the time.(not unlike the oven)


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Is there a way to account for LED lights


----------



## deanos (Nov 1, 2012)

Figure it like a 120v 20a dedicated circut


----------



## Dylanewilliams (May 17, 2013)

deanos said:


> Figure it like a 120v 20a dedicated circut


Its not. Its a 40a 240v continuous draw.


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dylanewilliams said:


> Its not. Its a 40a 240v continuous draw.


well there you go


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Is there a way to account for LED lights


Yes. Same way you account for halogen, incandescent, fluorescent, high-pressure sodium, mercury vapor, metal halide.................


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

625.41 Rating. Electric vehicle supply equipment shall have sufficient rating to supply the load served. Electric vehicle charging loads shall be considered to be continuous loads for the purposes of this article. Where an automatic load management system is used, the maximum electric vehicle supply equipment load on a service and feeder shall be the maximum load permitted by the automatic load management system.


----------

